# Welche Linux Distribution



## Alexander12377 (23. September 2015)

Hi,
Ich würde gerne auf einen etwas älteren Laptop Linux installieren. Jetzt stellt sich die Frage, welche Distribution da empfehlenswert ist. Ich denke mal Ubuntu ist die bekannteste, aber ich meine gehört zu haben, dass Ubuntu nicht so empfehlenswert ist. Leistung sollte der Laptop noch genug haben. Genutzt wird der Laptop dann für Internet und Officekram und etwas Gaming. Sind einige Distributionen besser kompatibel mit verschiedenen Programmen oder ist das zu vernachlässigen? IT Kenntnisse sind in gewissem Rahmen vorhanden.
Ich hoffe ihr könnt mir da etwas helfen


----------



## Bunny_Joe (23. September 2015)

Ich kann nur Kubuntu(KDE Oberfläche, ähnlich zu Windows) und Linux Mint empfehlen. Machste nix falsch damit.


----------



## Research (23. September 2015)

Mint, Cinamon.


----------



## Alexander12377 (23. September 2015)

Danke für die schnellen Antworten. Dann werde ich mich wohl für Mint entscheiden. Wie installiere ich das am besten? Exe runterladen, dann Stick bootbar machen und die Exe draufpacken und dann noch am Laptop im Bios einstellen, dass die USB-Ports gebootet werden?


----------



## SimonG (23. September 2015)

Am Besten geht man nach der Anleitung vor. Gerade, wenn man keine Erfahrung hat.


----------



## Gimmick (23. September 2015)

Alexander12377 schrieb:


> Danke für die schnellen Antworten. Dann werde ich mich wohl für Mint entscheiden. Wie installiere ich das am besten? Exe runterladen, dann Stick bootbar machen und die Exe draufpacken und dann noch am Laptop im Bios einstellen, dass die USB-Ports gebootet werden?



Hängt von deinem Notebook ab.
Ich habs von DVD installiert. Ich weiß jetzt nicht wie alt dein Notebook ist, ich nutze Mint mit Mate Desktop auf einem F3JP absolut ohne Probleme.

Wegen installation evtl. hilft dir das wegen USB:

How to install Linux Mint via USB - Linux Mint Community


----------



## Alexander12377 (23. September 2015)

DVD-Laufwerk hat der Laptop. Sehe ich das richtig, dass er USB-Stick nachdem ich ihn zum Booten eingesetzt habe, nicht wieder formatiert werden kann, sodass ich ihn wieder "normal" einsetzen kann?


----------



## Die_Himbeere (23. September 2015)

Du ladest dir eine .ISO runter und mit einem Programm machst du deinen USB Stick Bootbar - deine Daten vom Stick sind danach verloren !

Den Stick kannst du danach immer noch ganz normal nutzen. Ich hatte aber schon Probleme mit der normalen Formatieren Funktion von Windows , mein Stick war danach 4 MB groß anstatt 8GB... 
Entweder formatierst du unter Linux deinen Stick oder du ladest dir Programme für Windows runter die das können , hab nur leider keinen Namen dafür im Kopf...


----------



## Abductee (24. September 2015)

Die_Himbeere schrieb:


> hab nur leider keinen Namen dafür im Kopf...



CMD:
diskpart
list disk
select disk [X]
clean
(anschließend unter der Datenträgerverwaltung neu partitionieren)


----------



## ubuntu1967 (31. Oktober 2015)

Ich würde Linuxmint Xfce oder Xubuntu oder Linuxmint Lxde oder Lubuntu emfehlen weil die sind resourcenschonend und entlasten den Laptop Akku. Damit du eine längere Laptoplaufzeit hast.


----------



## Isoroku (31. Oktober 2015)

Moin!

Ein paar Angaben zu der Hardware Deines 'älteren' Laptops wären nicht nur hilfreich, sondern tatsächlich erforderlich, damit es nicht nur bei den "Standartvorschlägen" bleibt. 
Auf meinem 10 Jahre alten ASUS- Schlepptop (AMD Turion X2 TL-50, 2 GiB RAM) läuft ein Linux Mint MATE astrein und ohne Probleme.
Cinnamon ist wegen des GNOME-Shell-Ursprungs recht hardwarehungrig, das gleiche gilt für die UNITY-Oberfläche von Ubuntu. 


MfG!

Iso.

Edith: Rächtschreipunk


----------

